# thinking of buying grenade



## pdjs01 (Sep 3, 2011)

Im thinning of buying the grenade fat burner, just wondering what people's thought are on it


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

ask mikep81 he was in the army, can get you hold of any artilery out there


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

I've tried it,

Very thermogenic but tbh I got no extra energy (am very stim tolerant though) or extra results over normal diet. Also gave me heart burn :angry:

At the moment I am just starting PES alpha t2 and can already see extra results, had the same with Nutrex lipo 6 black, so I think it's products containing t2's that work best (for me anyway)


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

I'm used to most stims/ burners on the market including ephedrine hcl, ephedra and 1,3 dimethylamylamine products but I didn't find any energy boost from this like the others nor any appetite suppression. Just glad I only purchased the sample pack!


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

On the subject, have heard great things about this new Warrior Blaze... Thinking of giving that one a bash when I get paid..

Anybody have any recent updates on this so called miracle whizz? Peace.


----------



## RossT (Jun 15, 2011)

I would recomend oxyelite pro its by the same people who make jack3d. I found this stuff gave me more enegery and supressed hunger, ive tryed grenade and tbh oxyelite is 100 times better in my opinion


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Depends how you are with stimulants grenades are good, they are nowhere near the strongest on the market in terms of Insane of your barnet type effects, but not everyone wants that. As a middle of the road Thermogenic they are good, a bit pricey though for the strength and formula, Warrior Blaze, Dexaprine, oxy elite all these supplements are gernaium based which is a very strong cns stimulant you will feel this within an hour or so of taking. For me Grenades didnt do a lot, i actually prefer Thermobol by maximuscle, again in a similar price band, but with the same thermogenic effects, which have one caled ECA Burn the ingridients are very similar to grenades/thermobol but half the price


----------



## itsjosh (Aug 17, 2010)

I tried Grenade, and Grenade had no effect...


----------



## Welsh76 (Oct 12, 2010)

The earlier version of grenade was better


----------



## evolution (Jul 18, 2009)

Black mamba will sort you out.


----------



## S_Soldier (Jun 25, 2008)

I found grenade to be a complete waste of money tbh. In terms of value for money vs. effectiveness you're better off just going to all day chemist and getting some albuterol.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Im on my 3rd grenade now, they seem to of worked but looking at something which packs more of a punch!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Rh1no said:


> Im on my 3rd grenade now, they seem to of worked but looking at something which packs more of a punch!


Worked in what way? Extra energy?

It can't be fat loss if you've only taken 3, or do you mean 3 tubs?


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Extra energy, not loads but noticable. More sweating and I think grenade and mu diet has worked quite well.

Sorry pal, I meant 3rd tub


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

These are by far the most effective OTC fat burner/energy booster I've used

http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

big ste said:


> These are by far the most effective OTC fat burner/energy booster I've used
> 
> http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html


What's the daily dosage?


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> ask mikep81 he was in the army, can get you hold of any artilery out there


Was mikep81 in the army??? funny i've never heard him mention it......


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Saw the title and was slightly worried


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Dux said:


> What's the daily dosage?


x1 up on waking on a empty stomach, leave 30/45 minutes after before eating!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

As I posted on another thread somewhere, I'm undecided because of the choices available, there's the one you recommend, Blaze and Dexaprine.

How reliable is that site you linked?


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Three tubs of Grenade later, I will say farewell to the over-marketed, vault like plastic toy grenade and gove Dexaprine a shot


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Dux said:


> As I posted on another thread somewhere, I'm undecided because of the choices available, there's the one you recommend, Blaze and Dexaprine.
> 
> How reliable is that site you linked?


elite-n is g2g and I highly rate their ultimate weight loss stack


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Dux said:


> As I posted on another thread somewhere, I'm undecided because of the choices available, there's the one you recommend, Blaze and Dexaprine.
> 
> How reliable is that site you linked?


Very


----------



## graemewh (Nov 19, 2008)

big ste said:


> x1 up on waking on a empty stomach, leave 30/45 minutes after before eating!


Do you just take 1 a day? What about before you

Do cardio in afternoon?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I see lots of grenades in bars round here


----------

